# 8ga return...would you buy one?



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

For some reason, say the 8 gauge was legalized for hunting again in the U.S.

Benelli decides they are going to start a line of 8ga Supernovas(the recoil-reduction system would make it more appealing), and Winchester has agreed to make ammunition.

We'll say the gun sells for $1100, ammo is $25 a box for 25.

Would you buy/shoot one?

The gun would most likely be used mainly for geese, so I posted it here and not the shotgun forum.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i supppose i woould use one. you could use it for coyoote hunting with buck shot the was like a cannon. or when snow geese flying higher than a 12 gauge can shoot, i could bring it out and start tickling there feet with the BBB'S( already have a 10 gauge i love it when the snows are way the heck up there and you can shoot 2 to 3 times and 2 fall. or canada hunting to blow the bird in 2 parts when its locked up 10 yards away.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> or canada hunting to blow the bird in 2 parts when its locked up 10 yards away.


I LOVE THAT TOO! :eyeroll:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, cause thats what we are all trying to do. Man oh Man, Jamey, I'll leave the comments to you on this one.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Get Em.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> We'll say the gun sells for $1100, ammo is $25 a box for 25.
> 
> Would you buy/shoot one?


No way..
In fact, I'd probably lobby against it becoming legal.
Just what waterfowling needs.. A bigger gun, put in the hands of guys who already shoot at (and wound) birds out of range.

No reason for me to to pay that kind of $$ for a specialty gun and its high priced ammo when the biggest reason I hunt waterfowl is to decoy them in as close as possible. 
I'll stick to my 12g and the cheapest 3" #2 steel I can find.
:wink:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't think I'd be interested either. As long as you are shooting the same size, speed, and density pellet a .410 will shoot just far as a 10 gauge and still be lethal, its pattern density you get when you go to a larger bore diameter.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

notice how scheels and cabelas dont stock too many 10 ga guns? and the reason why Benelli doenst make a semi auto 10 ga? cause they dont sell.....most guys are shootin a 12ga 3-1/2 ...that they can also use for other things like pheasants if needed...while a 8ga might be interesting to use a few times i would bet money it'll never happen...as to the post would i shoot one? prolly not my :2cents:


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

huntingdude16 said:


> For some reason, say the 8 gauge was legalized for hunting again in the U.S.
> 
> Would you buy/shoot one?


Well. I have a 8 gauge from before the turn of the century. They weren't really common, even back in the day. I inherited this one. And I haven't shot it.

From my understanding, back in the 1800's shotguns didn't have chokes, at least not what we consider chokes today. The 10 ga was the standard gun, and the 8 ga was a specialty commercial hunting gun that was usually custom made. My 8ga barrels were made with the wire wrapped mandrel technique, as were many guns of this era.

When the 12 ga came out, with constriction chokes, the 'standard' gun moved to the 12ga, with the reworked, and stretched shell 10 ga moving up to a specialty. Yep, shells were generally 2.5 inch shorty's in the ol' 10 ga.

With the goofy laws that came out in the early 20th century, the 8ga got buried into the library of history. They still make 8ga equipment, however it is limited to to seismograph / geographic research. They fire 8ga blanks into the ground, and measure the reflection of the shock wave.

There is another 8 guage on display in Fargo, at Bonnanzaville. These are great big guns, and probably weigh 20 pounds. I should actually weigh mine sometime. If you've ever held a Supergoose 10, add several pounds, and you'll get the idea.

As far as the effectiveness of these guns, hard to say. I've never shot it, mostly because of the mandrel barrels. You could make the argument of packing 3+oz of lead in this thing, (6oz total both barrels) and droping a few birds with each shot. But don't forget, you still have to swing this elephant gun, not to mention surviving carrying it in the field all day. I can see why professional hunters in Africa had porters......

I would imagine that a modern custom gun in this gauge would run $20k plus. Add to the that custom shotshells at $100+ a shot, and I think you'd go back to a 12 ga 3.5 or 10ga with Patternmasters. Splerge for 'Dead Coyote" loads, and you would be money way ahead !

NDMax


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

jmillercustoms said:


> notice how scheels and cabelas dont stock too many 10 ga guns? and the reason why Benelli doenst make a semi auto 10 ga? cause they dont sell.....most guys are shootin a 12ga 3-1/2 ...


In many respects, steel re-awakened the 10ga, and then killed it again. A 12 ga 3.5 carrys the same steel payload, (apples to apples) as the 10ga, not to mention cycling faster. My SP10 is more of an artillary piece, whereas my 11-87 is a machine gun. Shoot them both, and you'll see what I mean.

Take a look at the sideplate on a SP10. They're 1/4 inch thick or so, really made and designed for heavy lead loads. Start shooting the 2.5oz+ heavy lead loads, and you'll begin to see the real performance of the 10ga. And, not to mention, the benefits of additional weight and strength.

With this steel crap, I just carry a couple of 12ga 3.5' out into the field.

NDMax


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The 10 has been sort of 'dumbed down' and the loads you see today being manufactered don't show the 10's true capabilities. Given an equal weighted payload of, say, BBB's, the 10 will not only send them out faster but also produce a better pattern.

Talk to a guy that reload's 10ga steel and ask him how it compares to the 3.5 12. I can bet you won't find a single one that says there isnt a difference. :wink:


----------



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

No !!
I have owned eights and fours over the years, i used them for about fifteen years on long range geese. Gave up with them when non tox came in. 
They are heavy and not that practical if while waiting for geese you have a few teal around you can strugle a little to conect, i can remember shooting 11 shots one morning for 1 teal.

The versatility is just not there as a day to day gun for the serious waterfowler. Even the ten is a little inpractical in this respect never mind the eight.
New powders and non lead shot have created a whole new set of opotunities for the waterfowlers of today, leave the eight where it is now in the hands of the collectors and nostalgia adicts who like the old days and the romance of big old guns..
For my money put your time in to getting out there and killing geese not rainbow chasing, old rainbows at that.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

glen said:


> i can remember shooting 11 shots one morning for 1 teal.


Kinda sounds like more lead (total weight) when out, then bird (total weight) came in. :lol:

A 4ga, handheld? Or did it come mounted on wheels like a piece of artillary ? Would really like to see a 4ga.......

NDMax


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

If you know how (and when) to use an 8 gauge or a 4 gauge, then - yes - they are worth their weight in gold. If you don't, you are wasting your money.

Jim


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

jhegg said:


> If you know how (and when) to use an 8 gauge or a 4 gauge, then - yes - they are worth their weight in gold. If you don't, you are wasting your money.
> 
> Jim


I'm kinda thinking about "flock Shooting" a tornado of snow geese !


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

You would probably be disappointed - even in a tornado, there is a lot more air than geese.


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Absolutely Not. Not even sporting IMO.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

jhegg said:


> You would probably be disappointed - even in a tornado, there is a lot more air than geese.


I live in Devils Lake, and am very familiar with the tornados, and the air/bird ratio. 

I was taking a little Literary license....... (ie: humor to you guys in the big city. :lol: )

NDMax


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I used to own a 12 ga 3.5." I never fired a 3.5" round through it the last two years I had it. 3 inchers were a lot cheaper and just as effective on decoying birds.

So no, I wouldn't be interested in buying one.


----------



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

Matt Jones said:


> I used to own a 12 ga 3.5." I never fired a 3.5" round through it the last two years I had it. 3 inchers were a lot cheaper and just as effective on decoying birds.
> 
> So no, I wouldn't be interested in buying one.


I am with you on that i tend to use very few 3.5 inch loads but the extra preasure reach of the 3.5 inch guns can be usefull when you reload to get maximum .


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

NDMax,


> I live in Devils Lake, and am very familiar with the tornados, and the air/bird ratio.


Glad to see you still have some common sense. Us guys in the big city wonder about that a lot!

Jim


----------

